# Geo Group at Pueble Real?



## ValHam (Oct 11, 2005)

Could anyone give me some update on this resort.  Thanks kindly


----------



## eal (Oct 12, 2005)

I have stayed there for a total of 3 weeks and we have had a great time.  You can read my TUG review if you are a member.  You need a car to really enjoy the area but it is close to the rain forest, Manuel Antonio National Park, and the beach near the resort (free boat shuttle across the estuary).  My favorite aspect of this resort is the Damas Estuary tour with Chimo tours - a fabulous up-close look at Costa Rican birds and animals.  PM or e-mail me for more detailed information.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 14, 2005)

It was after reading your review on the resort that I decided to go to this resort.  R.C.I. did not want to exchange me to the Pueble Real - the rep said it was below the standard of my timeshares - Perhaps the rci guides have not seen the resort lately - What is the kitchen like?  Does it have just a stove-top?
Can you walk to the town?  What is the restaurant like?  Does the resort have air conditioning?  How is the restaurant? Do the rooms have safety deposit boxes? The area sounds fantastic.  I plan to take the tour you recommended.  Did you have trouble driving in the area?  Thanks kindly for the information.  I am really looking forward to this trip. The area sounds fantastic.  Thanks again.


----------

